# Head (Korn) using ESP now, getting LTD sig model



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2016)

Thought this was pretty big since he and Munky have been with Ibanez for pretty much... forever. Pretty much been Ibanez 7-string users ever since they introduced them.




http://www.espguitars.com/pages/2017-product-preview

The specs sound pretty tasty.



> His signature model, the LTD SH-7ET, is a 7-string guitar providing the latest in technologies that include the innovative EverTune constant tension bridge and Fishman Fluence pickups. The neck-thru-body design has a flamed maple top over its basswood body, a 3-piece maple neck with ebony fingerboard and glow-in-the-dark side dots, and it comes in See Thru Purple finish.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 19, 2016)

Very interesting indeed. Korn and ibanez were pretty much the pioneers of seven strings. Pretty interesting that he went to esp/ltd. Definitely has my interest if the price is right.


----------



## coupe89 (Dec 19, 2016)

This is like that Puma thing all over again.


----------



## marcwormjim (Dec 19, 2016)

From Ibanez' standpoint, this should be as big a blow as losing Gilbert or Satriani. I'm curious to see if they happen to release a model with similar specs in 2018, or just never address it at all.


----------



## Kanye (Dec 19, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> From Ibanez' standpoint, this should be as big a blow as losing Gilbert or Satriani.



Hmm...I dont know about that. He's only been back for a few years after a 7 year hiatus.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 19, 2016)

ESP must have gotten a great deal buying Evertune bridges from CostCo or somewhere. Putting them on everything.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2016)

Kanye said:


> Hmm...I dont know about that. He's only been back for a few years after a 7 year hiatus.



He's still been using Ibanez, though. Even out of Korn, Ibanez gave him all the LACS he'd ever need. 

For his solo stuff and Love & Death, they built him some RG and RGD baritones.


----------



## Kanye (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah true, good point. I didnt think of that.


----------



## Rich5150 (Dec 19, 2016)

ESP/LTD Evertune and Fishman's looks like Ken Susi got his hooks in another artist lol. Im curious to see what it looks like, IMO his Ibanez was meh at best when he came back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2016)

Judging by the specs... May actually be based on the old Ken Susi model.







Make it flamed trans purple, and reverse the headstock.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 19, 2016)

purple??? 

what ever happened to the Black n Red theme every sig artist was obligated to use at ESP?? 

or did they finally run out of red binding? hahaha


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 19, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> From Ibanez' standpoint, this should be as big a blow as losing Gilbert or Satriani. I'm curious to see if they happen to release a model with similar specs in 2018, or just never address it at all.



although its sad and weird to see him with other company rather than Ibanez, its not that bad for Ibanez

At the beginning they always been in pairs deal, same guitar for both. "korn sig", like we have the "meshuggah guitar" today. Then he disappeared for 7 years and only then was when he finally got his own sig, which I dont think got much popularity, even when it was a pretty cool model (except for the stupid generic bridge)

Munky is always been Ibanez main boy, Head is a sidekick. Im happy to see him getting "his own sig/deal" kinda thing.... I know this is not the case, but it feels like in my eyes


----------



## feraledge (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm zero percent Korn fan, but I can appreciate him coming around to the Horizon, as it is the ultimate guitar. I will say this, basswood Horizon? Very intrigued.


----------



## Vrollin (Dec 19, 2016)

My bets is that this will be a stage use only guitar and he will be back to his rg and blaze combo in the studio, both him and munky both still get excited over cool old rgs and universes.
I get the feeling it won't be long however before we maybe see munky as a PRS endorsed played....


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 19, 2016)

coupe89 said:


> This is like that Puma thing all over again.



/thread.


----------



## BillCosby (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't care much about the whole switching to ESP thing, but why the Evertune? It sounds like a solid guitar, otherwise.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 20, 2016)

I noticed a while back he was using the Fluence pups in his Ibanez. And now he went over to ESP wow. Can't wait to see it though.


----------



## macgruber (Dec 20, 2016)

very excite!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 20, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> purple???
> 
> what ever happened to the Black n Red theme every sig artist was obligated to use at ESP??
> 
> or did they finally run out of red binding? hahaha



Esp is pretty generous with what it lets the artists do. I don't recall red/black being super common. Between all the weird graphic guitars, Bill Kelliher's barf burst , and Doris Yeh's spiffy silver purple burst, even their color options vary. That's not even mentioning their whacked out Japanese catalogue. I do remember Schecter abusing the red/black thing for a minute though. 

All I know is that you can never have enough trans purple guitars in the world. Between the color, the pickups, and the bridge, I'm definitely interested in trying one.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 20, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Esp is pretty generous with what it lets the artists do. I don't recall red/black being super common. Between all the weird graphic guitars, Bill Kelliher's barf burst , and Doris Yeh's spiffy silver purple burst, even their color options vary. That's not even mentioning their whacked out Japanese catalogue. I do remember Schecter abusing the red/black thing for a minute though.
> 
> All I know is that you can never have enough trans purple guitars in the world. Between the color, the pickups, and the bridge, I'm definitely interested in trying one.



I know I know, I was just joking at the small trend they had in last year or so to release bunch of stuff in black with red details/pickups/binding/lines


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 20, 2016)

Spotted a reverse headstock in those live videos. This is probably gonna look quite bad ass. As much as I LOVE Ibanez and his guitars over the years, this has me intrigued.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 20, 2016)

pics don't work for me


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow, after 20+ years Head left Ibanez. Like Chokey Chicken said, Korn and Ibanez played a massive role in introducing the world to 7-string guitars.

Is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 20, 2016)

Money is very sacred. And if he got a better deal there/more flexibility to create exactly what he wants, then I don't see an issue. Sure, it is EXTREMELY hard for me to envision Head without an Ibanez onstage, but so it goes. Hell, Munky is a big part of why I bought a UV71P this year.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Wow, after 20+ years Head left Ibanez. Like Chokey Chicken said, Korn and Ibanez played a massive role in introducing the world to 7-string guitars.
> 
> Is nothing sacred anymore?



It's kinda funny that on top of leaving Ibanez, his new guitar is loaded with all the trendy stuff. He went from rocking different flavors of RG with different versions of their known hardware, solid or modified solid finish, to an LTD with an Evertune, Fishman pickups and a flamed top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I don't recall red/black being super common.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 20, 2016)

Gotta say, I'm shocked by this news.... Never thought I'd see any of the KoRn boys leave Ibanez given their long history.


----------



## Jeffbro (Dec 20, 2016)

not really a big deal at all, head was always 2nd fiddle and you can tell Ibanez always put in more work with Munky in their sigs


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 20, 2016)

Randy said:


> It's kinda funny that on top of leaving Ibanez, his new guitar is loaded with all the trendy stuff. He went from rocking different flavors of RG with different versions of their known hardware, solid or modified solid finish, to an LTD with an Evertune, Fishman pickups and a flamed top.



maybe thats the reason why he left?, Ibanez wouldnt touch evertune?. Not sure about if fishman either? 

not sure if he left Ibanez in order to be able to get these specs and ESP made him a good deal, or he got them because he joined ESP and they show him what options he could do


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 20, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> maybe thats the reason why he left?, Ibanez wouldnt touch evertune?




Did Ibanez not make or retrofit some of Jari Maenpaa's guitars with Evertunes? 

Or was that done by a third party such as Evertune themselves?


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 20, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> Did Ibanez not make or retrofit some of Jari Maenpaa's guitars with Evertunes?
> 
> Or was that done by a third party such as Evertune themselves?



I believe that was Dylan from Daemoness if I remember correctly.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 20, 2016)

I get the impression that Ibanez does not like to license or use technology developed by someone else. They went through a whole lot of effort to get around as many Floyd Rose patents as they could. And they pulled the Edge Zero stuff from the Prestige line after a dust up over whether that infringed someone else's patent.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 20, 2016)

Jeffbro said:


> not really a big deal at all, head was always 2nd fiddle and you can tell Ibanez always put in more work with Munky in their sigs



I know Ibanez put in more work with Munky on the sigs, but I figured that was because Head was gone for 7 years.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Yuck... I could have done without seeing most of those. I do happen to think most of them stink of schecter cheese though. lol

I'm glad to see him get more adventurous with his sig though. The korn sigs have largely been pretty bleh as far as features and looks go.


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Dec 20, 2016)

I posted it in the other thread already. I had the chance to speak with Munky about the EverTune at one of their tour dates last summer, and about a year later we noticed Head using the LTD KS-M7 Ken Susi sig live, which was one of the few available EverTune equipped 7 strings, that also came with Fishman Fluence Modern pickups.

Working at EverTune and being a huge fan of Korn, as well as Fishman's Fluence line and the included Luminlays, I'm personally beyond stoked and excited about his new signature model. I'm now hoping for an extended scale length to top it off nicely.

Jari's guitars were indeed retrofitted by Dylan from Daemoness (we don't actually perform any installations or retrofits ourselves), which also included a LACS guitar. You can find a vlog about it if you search YouTube. I can also confirm that Dylan is supporting EverTune and is involved in the development of our future products.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 20, 2016)

Hmmmm.... reversed esp headstock is my fav.
Plus nice PUs, plus nice color, plus ebony fretboard, plus ntb construction plus evertune...
Make hardware black....and 6 string version for wuss like me and i'm in.


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 21, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Esp is pretty generous with what it lets the artists do. I don't recall red/black being super common. Between all the weird graphic guitars, Bill Kelliher's barf burst , and Doris Yeh's spiffy silver purple burst, even their color options vary. That's not even mentioning their whacked out Japanese catalogue. I do remember Schecter abusing the red/black thing for a minute though.
> 
> All I know is that you can never have enough trans purple guitars in the world. Between the color, the pickups, and the bridge, I'm definitely interested in trying one.



Esp is pretty generous when they wanna be generous. I remember Alex Wade's sig should've been a tele shape, but esp said no. 

Alex seems really happy with his AW-7 not saying that, but that felt little weird overall. Of course you can't have everything on a mass produced guitar, but he didn't ask for diamonds or gold.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 21, 2016)

Taikatatti said:


> I remember Alex Wade's sig should've been a tele shape, but esp said no.



My knee jerk reaction to ESP denying a tele shape for him would have been due to Stephen Carpenter already having that going in his sig line.

I saw someone had posted in the Ibanez NAMM thread that Head's sig is due to have a longer scale length than that of the current Ken Susi model (25.5"). I was under the belief that the Ibanez Komrad was an RGD with standard scale length, per Head's preference. Is he all of the sudden using a longer scale and we just haven't heard about it?


----------



## Decipher (Dec 21, 2016)

Thinking more about Head's move it kinda makes sense. He's been saying he's wanting to try different stuff (like amps) lately. He's been using Orange and Blackstar lately. 

I do really want to see the final product though.


----------



## BillCosby (Dec 21, 2016)

If it has a longer scale length, I may just have to get it. The Evertune is really putting me off, as I've never used one, but the rest of the specs are making me not care as much.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 21, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> My knee jerk reaction to ESP denying a tele shape for him would have been due to Stephen Carpenter already having that going in his sig line.
> 
> I saw someone had posted in the Ibanez NAMM thread that Head's sig is due to have a longer scale length than that of the current Ken Susi model (25.5"). I was under the belief that the Ibanez Komrad was an RGD with standard scale length, per Head's preference. Is he all of the sudden using a longer scale and we just haven't heard about it?


The Komrad has a 25.5" scale length, but Head has a few customs from Ibanez with baritone scale lengths if I recall.


----------



## Sparkplug (Dec 21, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> I saw someone had posted in the Ibanez NAMM thread that Head's sig is due to have a longer scale length than that of the current Ken Susi model (25.5"). I was under the belief that the Ibanez Komrad was an RGD with standard scale length, per Head's preference. Is he all of the sudden using a longer scale and we just haven't heard about it?



I've read that post too but since he didn't provide any source it is probably some kind of a wish than an official statement. Heads 6 string RGDs which he used for Love & Death were 28" but I think that's not representative.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 21, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> The Komrad has a 25.5" scale length, but Head has a few customs from Ibanez with baritone scale lengths if I recall.





Sparkplug said:


> I've read that post too but since he didn't provide any source it is probably some kind of a wish than an official statement. Heads 6 string RGDs which he used for Love & Death were 28" but I think that's not representative.



Interesting. I wonder if this means we will see Korn utilizing lower tunings on future works? When I saw Love & Death open for Korn a couple years back, Head didn't play any guitar live. And the young dude who was playing for them was using a PRS Cu22 or Cu24 (can't remember). Not sure if it had a baritone scale. Either way, I know that doesn't mean a 28" scale guitar wasn't used on recordings by Head. It's all pretty interesting to see where this will head with the final product. ESP said on their Facebook page that the reason pics weren't posted was due to the fact that they are still working out final specs with him.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 21, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Interesting. I wonder if this means we will see Korn utilizing lower tunings on future works? When I saw Love & Death open for Korn a couple years back, Head didn't play any guitar live. And the young dude who was playing for them was using a PRS Cu22 or Cu24 (can't remember). Not sure if it had a baritone scale. Either way, I know that doesn't mean a 28" scale guitar wasn't used on recordings by Head. It's all pretty interesting to see where this will head with the final product. ESP said on their Facebook page that the reason pics weren't posted was due to the fact that they are still working out final specs with him.


Doubt it. I have yet to see Munky and Head using anything other than standard scale 7-strings from Ibanez for Korn material.

Love & Death uses two different tunings, I believe. So, for the lower of the two tunings (I think it was Drop-G# or Drop-G?), Head would play his Ibanez LACS 28" RGD baritone and J.B. (the young dude) would play a PRS SE Mushok sig baritone. And then for the other tuning, Head would use a standard scale Ibanez and J.B. would use a PRS Cu24.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 21, 2016)

Hmmm, so maybe he's going to get something like a 27" scale to be able to handle both then. Personally, I'm not a fan of baritone scales. I've always found them uncomfortable. Would rather deal with thicker strings. But its also not my guitar to design here. Still excited to see pics of this thing.


----------



## KIMERA666 (Dec 21, 2016)

Here you can check it really well.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 21, 2016)

That is pretty killer looking from what I can tell in that video! Great find!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah this thing looks great. I'm kinda hoping it's not an extended scale...I don't really play 7s anymore but if this thing comes out any longer than 25.5" I'm going to have to suck it up and buy one...


----------



## BangandBreach (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 21, 2016)

Very interesting switch placement. I've never seen that before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2016)

Pickup rings




inb4 SSO implodes.


----------



## turenkodenis (Dec 21, 2016)

RGD placement


----------



## BangandBreach (Dec 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pickup rings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 21, 2016)

If he's using Fishman 7 string pickups, why would there be pickup rings? Aren't all of Fishman's 7 string pickups soapbar style?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> If he's using Fishman 7 string pickups, why would there be pickup rings? Aren't all of Fishman's 7 string pickups soapbar style?



Nah, they have covered passive sized pickups. Only in chrome, though.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, they have covered passive sized pickups. Only in chrome, though.



Ah ok, news to me. I'm not too familiar with their products. Thanks.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 21, 2016)

It looks like Head is having ESP bring back the thick abalone binding that they had on the LTD M-1000 and LTD MH-1000 models a few years ago. Here are some reference pics.

M-1000






MH-1000











Ben Weinman of Dillinger played a MH-1000 for awhile.






And there was a forum member here on Sevenstring who was selling a matching pair a few years ago.






Of course, it could be plain white binding. Hard to tell from that pic that BangandBreach posted.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 21, 2016)

This is interesting. I know he has always played Ibanez, but I am looking forward to seeing it (although, it isn't to hard to imagine what it will look like). I am not a big fan of see thru purple. I probably wont buy one. But still..... I'll be interested in seeing it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 21, 2016)

Man, that thing would be perfect if it wasn't gonna have an Evertune...something about the look of them is just an instant GAS-killer for me.


----------



## Grindspine (Dec 21, 2016)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Man, that thing would be perfect if it wasn't gonna have an Evertune...something about the look of them is just an instant GAS-killer for me.



Don't knock it 'til you've tried it!

After really getting to know how Evertune bridges work, I wouldn't be opposed to buying a guitar with one.

Personally, I am more partial to the old K7 version with the U-bar on the edge, but Evertune bridges do not slouch either.


----------



## max2002 (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh no....


----------



## Jeffbro (Dec 22, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> It looks like Head is having ESP bring back the thick abalone binding that they had on the LTD M-1000 and LTD MH-1000 models a few years ago. Here are some reference pics.



Those look incredibly tacky and schecter-esque

Korn sigs have gone down hill since the K7


----------



## oracles (Dec 22, 2016)

BrailleDecibel said:


> Man, that thing would be perfect if it wasn't gonna have an Evertune...



I'd be considerably more interested, sans Evertune. I hate the sound and feel of that bridge, it's a massive tone killer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 22, 2016)

Might be better to wait to make that judgement. It's a pretty ....ty screenshot.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 22, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Might be better to wait to make that judgement. It's a pretty ....ty screenshot.



This. And from what I see, that's a pretty solid white color on that binding. Too many judgments going on before an official pic surfaces.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 22, 2016)

Took this screenshot with the video set to the highest quality.

Yeah, looks like the Ken Susi neck. From what we've seen, it looks like the Ken Susi sig influenced this guitar quite a bit.

But like I said... ....ty screenshots.

And I wouldn't consider a giant "K-7" in the middle of the fretboard "classy." 

Also unsure if this'll be a baritone. His L&D guitars were all baritones, but when he returned to Korn, he went straight back to a 25.5'' scale. Even when his sig model was their model meant for baritones, he still used a 25.5'' scale. So, I would assume this'll still be a 25.5'' scale. Although the screenshots make the neck seem longer than usual... Might actually be a 26.5'' scale.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 22, 2016)

Given that is white binding (which it really seems to be), what is classless about this sig model? Flame top, not a loud neon color or anything, blank fretboard, good hardware and pups...I'm missing something 

If that is in fact 25.5" scale, I may strongly consider buying one. All depends on price point. Assuming it'll be $1k+


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 22, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Given that is white binding (which it really seems to be), what is classless about this sig model? Flame top, not a loud neon color or anything, blank fretboard, good hardware and pups...I'm missing something
> 
> If that is in fact 25.5" scale, I may strongly consider buying one. All depends on price point. Assuming it'll be $1k+



You and me both. First Korn sig I've ever cared about.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 22, 2016)

Grindspine said:


> Don't knock it 'til you've tried it!
> 
> After really getting to know how Evertune bridges work, I wouldn't be opposed to buying a guitar with one.
> 
> Personally, I am more partial to the old K7 version with the U-bar on the edge, but Evertune bridges do not slouch either.



I will admit that I haven't tried one, so there is that.  I just wish there was a way to make them look less bulky and like a big square hunk of random metal was just thrown onto the guitar. The rest of the guitar is pretty awesome, though (purple!  ), so if I see one out in the wild, I will give it a spin and see what I think!


----------



## couverdure (Dec 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



To be fair, the Babymetal sig is fitting since black and red is their color motif. I gotta agree with the rest though, with the Gary Holt sig being the worst offender.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 24, 2016)

Looking forward to the new Head LTD sig! 
On another note... I found it kinda funny that they played Coming Undone with Head, I thought they'd let him sit this one out


----------



## Sparkplug (Dec 24, 2016)

Manurack said:


> Looking forward to the new Head LTD sig!
> On another note... I found it kinda funny that they played Coming Undone with Head, I thought they'd let him sit this one out



There was an Interview in which he stated that Coming Undone is his most favourite song of the ones they did without him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 24, 2016)

See You on The Other Side, for being a huge departure, is the only decent Korn album without Head. Coming Undone and Liar are pretty damn good songs.

Also, I just noticed they detuned Word Up.


----------



## BouhZik (Dec 27, 2016)

oracles said:


> Evertune. it's a massive tone killer.



as an evertune user (retrofit on my avatar's guitar. I played the guitar before and after the bridge replacement), I want to say that this statement is "massively" exaggerated IMO  the replacement did not affect the tone at all on my guitar. I didn't notice any volume loss unplugged either and I think it added a little bit of sustain.

the only downside IMO is it's heavy. like a floyd maybe heavier. Anyway I'm so happy with it I'd like to retrofit all my guitars. It's not cheap so I think it's all good to see big brands releases with it stock.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 27, 2016)

While Head was away they had another guy fill in, he was just behind the stage most of the time.

Think it was Shane Gibson actually.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 27, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> While Head was away they had another guy fill in, he was just behind the stage most of the time.
> 
> Think it was Shane Gibson actually.



Shane Gibson was the most recent before Head returned, with stints from Rob Patterson and (briefly) Clint Lowery before him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2016)

The most recent was actually Wesley Geer. Also, Christian Olde Wolbers played 3 shows as well.

And Clint Lowery's stand-in was the one that launched a thousand SSO tears.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 27, 2016)

Ahh yeah, forgot about Wesstyle, and had no idea about C.O.W., actually...thanks for bringing me up to speed.


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 30, 2016)

It's unfortunate that ESP are using the Evertune, it's an expensive gimmick for a non-problem, the small pitch variations of a guitar due to fretting and on attack is what makes a guitar sound so good, if it bothers someone perhaps they should be playing a synthesiser instead. It's a type of autotune for guitar and most here quite rightly dislike that for vocals. 12 equal temperament is inherently out of tune anyway.

It's sad to see it called a 'great innovation' when there are so many other much more necessary innovations needed for the many design flaws of mainstream fender-type guitars.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 31, 2016)

ixlramp said:


> It's unfortunate that ESP are using the Evertune, it's an expensive gimmick for a non-problem, the small pitch variations of a guitar due to fretting and on attack is what makes a guitar sound so good, if it bothers someone perhaps they should be playing a synthesiser instead. It's a type of autotune for guitar and most here quite rightly dislike that for vocals. 12 equal temperament is inherently out of tune anyway.
> 
> It's sad to see it called a 'great innovation' when there are so many other much more necessary innovations needed for the many design flaws of mainstream fender-type guitars.



Well that is a whole bunch of mental gymnastics in one statement. So let's go:

So it's "sad" that an engineer solved an issue inherent in fretted instruments? The variation in pitch sounding "so good" is your opinion - don't state opinions as facts. 

If someone wants to play a guitar that doesn't go out of tune they deserve the "option" to do so. No one is saying every guitar should come with an ever tune, just like not every guitar should have a trem. It's just another option. 

Synthesizers are completely different instruments. No one is discussing them. Your opinion is that they should "go play one instead". How about they play something they enjoy? 

It's actually is a pretty great innovation, especially for those (few) players who have perfect pitch. No more suffering through slightly out of tune notes. 

What "should" the guy who created ever tune have worked on, given his skill set? He created a new option that wasn't around before, and seems to be making great money doing so. I think he made a great choice given his abilities. 

It's ok to not like something, but you just come off as whiny.


----------



## marcwormjim (Dec 31, 2016)

The Evertune has a range of adjustment to allow or disallow vibrato, bending, etc.

Ignoring that pesky little detail, It's my understanding that the primary function of an Evertune bridge is to ensure the player doesn't have to re-tune as often as they would without the hardware. As a consequence of its efficacy in achieving that end, the product has proved viable in the open market.

And somehow or another, that's sad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2016)

Wait, you mean the intonation and tuning troubles guitarists have tried to solve for years is a GOOD thing now?

What ....ing planet are we living in? Are you so damn kvlt that a perfectly tuned instrument is too poser for you? 

I mean I can understand the tone-changing complaints. I've heard from guys like Keith Merrow that the Evertune does effect the tone of the instrument. But to complain about it doing it's job? Yikes.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 1, 2017)

The FX-edge is sad, guys, it's like autotune for guitar. Double locking tremolos are sad. Locking tuners are sad. Properly filed nuts are sad. Adjustable bridges are sad.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, what i described as sad is ESP calling Evertune one of the greatest recent guitar innovations, i'm very happy for those who developed it and the engineering is impressive.
I expect most guitarists would dislike the sound of a guitar more as it approaches perfect 12ET, but i am not therefore saying bad intonation and bad tuning is good, i'm saying a very small amount of pitch variation (+-5 cents) centred on the note is better sounding than none (emphasis on 'centred on the note').
Helping tuning stability during a performance is a good thing of course, but comes with the penalty of locked pitch.
If someone has perfect pitch and is actually bothered by +-5 cents centred on the note i feel sorry for them, almost all instruments will be painful for them and they will have to listen to modern pop music with autotuned vocals.
I know that Evertune allows vibrato and bending, i'm not talking about that.

Anyway, my post was provocative and lacking clarification, your responses were mostly ridiculous and are trying to suggest i meant things i did not, and that is partly my fault indeed.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 3, 2017)

The point stands that the evertune IS one of the best innovations in recent times. It accomplishes a new thing and allows for options you couldn't do prior. 

I also like the top-mounted Floyd roses that were announced. But I haven't seen many people taking to them (if they ever made it into production). But a new Floyd isn't as "innovative" as a whole new hardware idea. 

You still haven't explained what YOU consider to be a "great" innovation.


----------



## You (Jan 3, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What ....ing planet are we living in? Are you so damn kvlt that a perfectly tuned instrument is too poser for you?


Yes. 





A REAL guitar player uses a hand crafted shovel guitar with one string. Unlike POSERS such as Jimmy Hendrix and Kirk Hammet


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 3, 2017)

ixlramp said:


> I know that Evertune allows vibrato and bending, i'm not talking about that.



but you actually are!!. If you can make bending and vibrato on a evertune, that means you can actually get a "out of pitch" note by you hitting the string too hard, or pressing the fret wrong, or whatever other "real" feature you love about normal guitars.


If this system can be setup to make a string bend 1-2 semitones, wouldn't you think you can make -+5 cents variations too?

dude seriously


----------



## Big_taco (Jan 3, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> but you actually are!!. If you can make bending and vibrato on a evertune, that means you can actually get a "out of pitch" note by you hitting the string too hard, or pressing the fret wrong, or whatever other "real" feature you love about normal guitars.
> 
> 
> If this system can be setup to make a string bend 1-2 semitones, wouldn't you think you can make -+5 cents variations too?
> ...


----------



## BouhZik (Jan 4, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> but you actually are!!. If you can make bending and vibrato on a evertune, that means you can actually get a "out of pitch" note by you hitting the string too hard, or pressing the fret wrong, or whatever other "real" feature you love about normal guitars.
> 
> 
> If this system can be setup to make a string bend 1-2 semitones, wouldn't you think you can make -+5 cents variations too?
> ...



So much this! 

Also, yeah Keith Merrow made some comment about evertune affecting the tone, but he previously made a video that praise the bridge, another vidéo with Wes Hauch being impressed by it and playing it at NAMM, and after his comment he had one of his KM7 retrofited. ....
Ola Englund (who is also pretty anal about guitar tone) have nothing but good things to say about evertune. Go watch some of his vids and tell me if you ear any différence between his hipshot sig and the evertuned ones. ....everything sound the same with this dude so dont tell me this bridge affect his tone! Lol 
So there is those two pretty popular gear testers using it on their sig, and my personal expérience where, like I said previously, I didnt notice any affect on the tone, no volume loss and slightly more sustain. And of course you can set it up to behave like any other fixed bridge and get the same pitch variation. Bend 3 semitones, going sharp by pressing too hard, hard picking etc.....


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't own one at the moment but I tried on of my friend's and the interesting thing is, the dialing is by string. You can have "don't budge" settings on your low whatever and "vibrato is ok" on higher strings. you don't have to get all the strings setup the same way, which might be a pretty stupid way to use that bridge btw. If I had one I'd likely set the lower two/3 strings in riffage mode with no bending and leave the other 3/4 bendable.
The other benefit is, as long as it intonates, you can get away with thinner/slacker strings.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 4, 2017)

the only downside of it is that it removes more wood than a regular floyd does. Also there is heaps of moving and independent parts and springs. So some people might say it would rattle too much for recording use? not sure

But the biggest pain is that each spring is settup for an individual set of tension, So if you want to drop tune your guitar, change pitch or string gauge you might have problems and the system might dont reach the correct pitch before you run out of space, and to fix that you need a whole new spring for that string.

So I would see this system as a set and forget guitar, like a floyd.

But, also remember you would never ever would ahve to re-tune your guitar  Like Ola mentioned in one of his videos, he arrives to the new gig location, grabs the guitar out of the case and its ready to play, no matter the conditions, the guitar is on tune


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 4, 2017)

My bandmate got an Ola sig for Christmas, and I've spent a decent amount of time with it. There's nothing to be upset about with it. Acoustically, it sounds similar to a guitar with a floyd. Plugged in, it sounds like an electric guitar. You can even set it up so it'll have all the imperfections of a normal guitar, which is just dumb to do. Not having to play the guessing game with how flat you need to tune a note so it rings mostly in tune when you strum is convenient. With the bridge you just tune it to pitch and forget it. I doesnt matter how soft or hard you strum, your chords will always sound ideal. How this is considered undesirable or comparable to auto tune is weird to me. It doesn't substitute skill, it just removes some headaches from the imperfect instrument design. 

As for tuning range, it's tension based. I forget the lbs of tension range, but I'm pretty sure you can get drop D from e standard with relative ease. Not as quick as a standard guitar, but I think the range is there.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 4, 2017)

ixlramp said:


> It's unfortunate that ESP are using the Evertune, it's an expensive gimmick for a non-problem, the small pitch variations of a guitar due to fretting and on attack is what makes a guitar sound so good, if it bothers someone perhaps they should be playing a synthesiser instead. It's a type of autotune for guitar and most here quite rightly dislike that for vocals. 12 equal temperament is inherently out of tune anyway.
> 
> It's sad to see it called a 'great innovation' when there are so many other much more necessary innovations needed for the many design flaws of mainstream fender-type guitars.



Not wanting to solve tuning problems, but wanting to solve "Design Flaws" in fender type guitars


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Jan 4, 2017)

BouhZik said:


> So much this!
> 
> Also, yeah Keith Merrow made some comment about evertune affecting the tone, but he previously made a video that praise the bridge, another vidéo with Wes Hauch being impressed by it and playing it at NAMM, and after his comment he had one of his KM7 retrofited. ....
> Ola Englund (who is also pretty anal about guitar tone) have nothing but good things to say about evertune. Go watch some of his vids and tell me if you ear any différence between his hipshot sig and the evertuned ones. ....everything sound the same with this dude so dont tell me this bridge affect his tone! Lol
> So there is those two pretty popular gear testers using it on their sig, and my personal expérience where, like I said previously, I didnt notice any affect on the tone, no volume loss and slightly more sustain. And of course you can set it up to behave like any other fixed bridge and get the same pitch variation. Bend 3 semitones, going sharp by pressing too hard, hard picking etc.....



Keiths first retrofits didn't turn out well and had some issues. Some time later he was willing to give the EverTune another try using one of his KM-7 prototypes, which would be a better fit for the installation. He reported back that the sound is much better and that it doesn't have any of the earlier experienced issues, as expected.

If you're interested, one of our customers took the time to record a before and after tone comparison including DI tracks, which show the tonal effects of the EverTune installation really well. Of course there's going to be some change in tone considering the required route and change of hardware, but it's not even remotely as drastic as most people believe it would be. http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/evertune-before-after-clips-multi-track-download.994961/



A-Branger said:


> the only downside of it is that it removes more wood than a regular floyd does. Also there is heaps of moving and independent parts and springs. So some people might say it would rattle too much for recording use? not sure
> 
> But the biggest pain is that each spring is settup for an individual set of tension, So if you want to drop tune your guitar, change pitch or string gauge you might have problems and the system might dont reach the correct pitch before you run out of space, and to fix that you need a whole new spring for that string.
> 
> ...



This is not true. There's no rattling and absolutely zero spring noise with our bridges. We developed a special spring buffer and damper system as part of the EverTune, so that none of the resonant energy would bleed into the springs and excite them. Further we do use a special dampening grease that completely dampens any mechanical noises. You can shake the guitar around as much as you like, there just won't be any rattling or noise.

You can tune the EverTune to any tuning as long as the string tension stays within the supported tension range of the regular tension saddles, which is 10-28lbs per string. That's plenty of available range for most setups including very low tunings. Still, if that's not enough, we do offer custom tension modules going up as far as 40lbs or down to 8lbs, if that's required (we get very few requests for these from our customers). Really, it's just a matter of selecting a suitable set of strings for the desired tuning. I recommend www.stringtensionpro.com which couldn't be any easier to use.

Also tunings can be dropped in a matter of a few seconds if you simply tune out of the sweetspot. The string won't be held in tune for as long as you're outside of the sweetspot but it's a nice thing to do if you momentarily need to play in a dropped tuning, or setting the tension at the saddle would take too much time. Cool thing is that when you pull the string up again it hits perfect standard tuning as soon as it enters the sweet spot again, no tuner needed. 

Best regards,
Herbert


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 4, 2017)

KIMERA666 said:


> Here you can check it really well.




Is he playing on EMG 57/66's?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 4, 2017)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Is he playing on EMG 57/66's?


Fishman Fluence has already been said 100+ times in this thread and in ESP's official statement.


----------



## Nag (Jan 4, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, you mean the intonation and tuning troubles guitarists have tried to solve for years is a GOOD thing now?
> 
> What ....ing planet are we living in? Are you so damn kvlt that a perfectly tuned instrument is too poser for you?
> 
> I mean I can understand the tone-changing complaints. I've heard from guys like Keith Merrow that the Evertune does effect the tone of the instrument. But to complain about it doing it's job? Yikes.




Guitarists, man. "My instrument has this and this problem" *problem gets solved by innovation* "it's not vintage so it sucks"


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 4, 2017)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Fishman Fluence has already been said 100+ times in this thread and in ESP's official statement.



Sorry.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 4, 2017)

> The Evertune has a range of adjustment to allow or disallow vibrato, bending, etc.

Me > I know that Evertune allows vibrato and bending, i'm not talking about that.



A-Branger said:


> but you actually are!!. If you can make bending and vibrato on a evertune, that means you can actually get a "out of pitch" note by you hitting the string too hard, or pressing the fret wrong, or whatever other "real" feature you love about normal guitars.
> 
> If this system can be setup to make a string bend 1-2 semitones, wouldn't you think you can make -+5 cents variations too?


No i'm not, you misunderstand.
If you set it up as intended to remove the tiny pitch variations caused during playing, then those are removed, and you have to deliberately create them by fretting hard, bending slightly etc. they no longer happen automatically during playing with good technique.
If you set it up to allow these tiny pitch variations at all times then the bridge is no longer doing what it's designed to do.

> Not wanting to solve tuning problems, but wanting to solve "Design Flaws" in fender type guitars

I've made it clear i support solving most tuning and intonation problems.
The 60 year old Fender designs were a great innovation in their time, but we can do better now. It has many design problems, especially basses.

I think Evertune is clever, well engineered, and i accept that the extra tuning stability is a good feature, i also admit my post was a little unreasonable, but i just want to point out that slight pitch variations around the exact 12ET pitch are not a 'problem' and are actually desirable.

You know how with a low F# on an 8 string that has low tension, and on attack it goes BWOOoooo and goes sharp for a moment, that sounds great. Removing this creates a more sterile character. But if you like that that's cool.
Chords in 12ET are inherently out of tune anyway, slight pitch variations in intervals and chords create chorus and shimmer.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't you all think it's strange that head's guitar is still in the 2017 Ibanez catalog? Or at least it was when I looked at it last night


----------



## BouhZik (Jan 5, 2017)

ixlramp said:


> > The Evertune has a range of adjustment to allow or disallow vibrato, bending, etc.
> 
> Me > I know that Evertune allows vibrato and bending, i'm not talking about that.
> 
> ...



Huh?

You can get the "BWOOooooo" and go sharp, or being in "no bend" mode. In both case, you'll never have to retune your guitar again, and it's exactly whats it's designed to do..... and as a bonus you have the choice of going BWOOOoooo or the choice of "no pitch change at all". You dont trade the tiny pitch variation for the tuning stability, you get the tuning stability and then, as a bonus, it's up to you if you want it to behave like normal or if you want the no bend mode. 
Like said previously you can even set your low strings in no bend mode and your high strings to behave like normal......


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 5, 2017)

Good to see about one page worth of talk about the sig and four pages worth of Evertune debates.


----------



## Hind (Jan 5, 2017)

Here are some brand new shots of Head's signature LTD guitar taken from ESP/LTD's live sneak peek for their 2017 line up today. Overall not spectacular but quite interesting to see where he came from at Ibanez and what he created with the ESP team. 

- basswood body (modified MH shape with sleeker horns)
- neck-through construction
- ebony fingerboard w/ glow-in-the-dark sidedots
- Evertune bridge
- Fishman Fluence modern set with push/pull voicing options on the tone control


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 5, 2017)

looks awesome, not a big fan of the white binding, but everything else looks quite good!


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 5, 2017)

Finally, some more pictures!!!

It's weird thinking or Korn not playing Ibanez. This guitar also doesn't look much like a korn signature if that makes sense, maybe for the previous reason.

Regardless, I dig it. I'd love to try it! Never tried those pups or bridge.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 5, 2017)

Never thought I'd see Head not using/leaving Ibanez, but even Munky has been seen using a 7-string PRS and a 7-string Guerilla a few years ago.

Odd to see that Head chose to have a tone knob now too.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jan 5, 2017)

Check out that string alignment at the base of the neck.... terrible. Neck through too, so you are fudged.

I don't understand how this happens. I have seen more poor neck/bridge alingments on new guitars this year than I have ever seen in my life.

This issue takes any guitar, no matter what the specs, and makes them permanently UNPLAYABLE.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually dig the shape. I prefer rounder horns, but the hybrid pointy/round look really nice.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 5, 2017)

yeah pointy is better, shame about the galaxy black thing of the hardware/pickups.

hate that finish, always gets tarnish. Which they had done like black hardware with chrome pickups, or chrome hrdware. Oh well, cool guitar

love the binding


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 5, 2017)

That finish 

I wonder what the scale length and price point will be. I'm guessing it will be priced very similar to Ken Susi's guitar.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 5, 2017)

CapnForsaggio said:


> Check out that string alignment at the base of the neck.... terrible. Neck through too, so you are fudged.
> 
> I don't understand how this happens. I have seen more poor neck/bridge alingments on new guitars this year than I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> This issue takes any guitar, no matter what the specs, and makes them permanently UNPLAYABLE.



Good eye! The fact that most of this stuff is done via computers and pre-programmed machines makes me question how something like this is even possible. 

You can really see the alignment issue at 40:45


----------



## feraledge (Jan 5, 2017)

Basswood body, fishman, evertune. This guitar has a lot of things I would love to try, but not buy. I would definitely give a basswood Horizon a shot though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Good eye! The fact that most of this stuff is done via computers and pre-programmed machines makes me question how something like this is even possible.



IIRC WMI protos are actually built by hand.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2017)

CapnForsaggio said:


> Check out that string alignment at the base of the neck.... terrible. Neck through too, so you are fudged.



It gets worse looking how the strings pass over the pickups. Seems to me like the Evertune is placed too far towards the treble side. Like, a lot. And this is a show guitar? 

...but it looks very good besides that, IMO.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 5, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IIRC WMI protos are actually built by hand.



That's interesting if true! I'm curious to see how the build process works on protos. Either way, this is something that just shouldn't happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> That's interesting if true! I'm curious to see how the build process works on protos. Either way, this is something that just shouldn't happen.



Derp, I was wrong. 

I remember watching Chapman's videos about WMI; and seeing something about the main prototypes being hand-built by their higher-up luthiers. But they're still partically CNC'd. 

Then yeah, that's a huge ....up. 
Which is really damn weird since they had several ET guitars before this one.


----------



## mrpanoff (Jan 5, 2017)

> Don't you all think it's strange that head's guitar is still in the 2017 Ibanez catalog? Or at least it was when I looked at it last night



Can he someway join ESP without leaving Ibanez?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2017)

Might be discontinued later on if he's fully with ESP. Gibson did the same thing for a bit with Nikki Sixx's bass, even though he switched to Schecter.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Might be discontinued later on if he's fully with ESP. Gibson did the same thing for a bit with Nikki Sixx's bass, even though he switched to Schecter.



Zakk Wylde doesn't have his Gibson sigs anymore, but I don't know if that has anything to do with Wylde Audio. His Epi sig is still available so it's not like the mother has dumped his ass entirely, and I think Wylde Audio is handled by Schecter (assumed to be WMI too).

So that's a big player that's lenient with a big name player straddling the fence, but I am not sure Ibanez would be up for that- have they had other full signature model endorsees who had other affiliations at the same time?


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 6, 2017)

I think someone in the graphic design department of Ibanez didnt get the memo of Head leaving


----------



## Ammusa (Jan 6, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I think someone in the graphic design department of Ibanez didnt get the memo of Head leaving



Real badass! Having sigs in two different companies


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 6, 2017)

Years of success with Ibanez, then first LTD off the rank and the alignment is whack.... Doesn't look good at all, you would think ESP/LTD would want the absolute cream of the crop production on demonstration to show why they "do it better" than Ibanez...


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 6, 2017)

So when a guitarist has an "LTD sig" they actually play a MIK?

I assumed the actual artist would have a full on MIJ custom with "LTD" on the headstock for promoting the MIK LTD retail model (like how Vai's JEMs are LACS rather than FujiGen).

No idea why an artist would sign up with a company to receive a few low/mid tier guitars for free unless they were poor a.f. from buying meth/building churches.

Hardly seems worth it unless their royalty % on sales add up to insane figures.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 6, 2017)

not really, many of ESP artist actually play their LTD signatures live. 

there is nothing wrong with those. Also mind you that they might go trough their personal tech for theirsettup, after that theres no real difference on why not to use them

and a top of the line LTD (as signatures are) are far from "low/mid tier guitars" as you refer to them. They might dont be a 4k$ instrument, but that doesnt mean they are garbage


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 6, 2017)

mrpanoff said:


> Can he someway join ESP without leaving Ibanez?



Ibanez are slow when it comes to updating their site. They haven't updated my profile yet! 

My bet is they'll remove it in winter NAMM.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Jan 6, 2017)

Pikka Bird said:


> have they had other full signature model endorsees who had other affiliations at the same time?



The only one that springs to mind is Mick Thompson having a signature acoustic with ovation at the same time.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 6, 2017)

Imalwayscold said:


> The only one that springs to mind is Mick Thompson having a signature acoustic with ovation at the same time.



Acoustics and Electrics are divided as different instruments in the endorsement world oddly enough. So it's quite normal to endorse brand A for electric and brand B for acoustics. In addition to Mick Thompson, Steve Vai for instance was using Carvins for yonks before Ibanez built him the Euphoria and Mike Einziger was another one, during his pre Fender/PRS days, he was on Ibanez acoustics ads.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 6, 2017)

Finally some pics! I suppose it looks alright but nothing of interest to me.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Jan 8, 2017)

Imalwayscold said:


> The only one that springs to mind is Mick Thompson having a signature acoustic with ovation at the same time.





Bloody_Inferno said:


> Acoustics and Electrics are divided as different instruments in the endorsement world oddly enough. So it's quite normal to endorse brand A for electric and brand B for acoustics. In addition to Mick Thompson, Steve Vai for instance was using Carvins for yonks before Ibanez built him the Euphoria and Mike Einziger was another one, during his pre Fender/PRS days, he was on Ibanez acoustics ads.



I think John Mayer had Fender and Martin sigs around the same time as well.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 12, 2017)

In case anyone else is interested in Head's sig I've had 2 stores, 1 local and 1 internet retailer, tell me that the street price is going to be $1,299. Also, Chris from ESP said the scale length is going to be 25.5".


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Jan 13, 2017)

I bet he(head) has a stack of custom ibbys under the bed... One does not simply abandon THE legacy! DD


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 13, 2017)

primitiverebelworld said:


> I bet he(head) has a stack of custom ibbys under the bed... One does not simply abandon THE legacy! DD



Just because you have an endorsement deal with one company doesn't mean you can't have guitars from other companies. Look at Bulb's collection.


----------



## couverdure (Jan 13, 2017)

Head isn't in the Ibanez artists page and his sig isn't listed there anymore, so this practically confirms his move to ESP.


----------



## sloanthebone (Jan 14, 2017)

Very cool! Really surprised its not black.


----------



## jvms (Jan 14, 2017)

Any info on the neck profile? Since he was an Ibanez player, it's safe to bet he is into thin and flat necks. Will the LTD have the Extra Thin Flat profile?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 17, 2017)

http://www.espguitars.com/articles/2005006-welcome-to-the-esp-family-brian-head-welch


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 17, 2017)

Me too. I like that he customized the thickness of the horns on the Horizon shape. Looks really sleek and a bit more aggressive.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 17, 2017)

I can't wait for mine to get here. Sounds like I should have it the first week of February.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 17, 2017)

Changed my mind..... Now I want one LOL. I didn't notice the horns in those pictures before but now I do.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 17, 2017)

Needs reverse cockstock. 

Jk, liking that color though.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 17, 2017)

Blood Tempest said:


> http://www.espguitars.com/articles/2005006-welcome-to-the-esp-family-brian-head-welch




Cool guitar, but I am not a fan of EMG pickups.


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Jan 17, 2017)

jl-austin said:


> Cool guitar, but I am not a fan of EMG pickups.



Those are Fishman Fluence Moderns. Big difference, and another reason to be excited about it imo.


----------



## jwade (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks badass!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 17, 2017)

primitiverebelworld said:


> I bet he(head) has a stack of custom ibbys under the bed... One does not simply abandon THE legacy! DD



Head said he sold off/gave away his Ibanez 7s when he quit korn, only kept his LACS Untouchables guitar, also said he dind't pick up another 7 string until he went onstage to play with korn for the first time since he had quit.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 17, 2017)

Really dig it


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2017)

I'd take a K7 before that, IMO. I really dig ESP a lot, but that doesn't look too special for a sig model. It's cool, but I'm really shocked he left Ibanez for it.


----------



## Ammusa (Jan 18, 2017)

MikeH said:


> I'd take a K7 before that, IMO. I really dig ESP a lot, but that doesn't look too special for a sig model. It's cool, but I'm really shocked he left Ibanez for it.



My thoughts exactly. It doesn't need to scream signature, but it's a bit boring and I just hate Evertune  

But still, Ibanez artist department is a bit "stiff" unless you're mr. Vai or Satriani and that's why I understand him swapping to ESP. Maybe the next Head model will be more appealing to me.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 18, 2017)

HUGE step up from that Komrad.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 18, 2017)

jvms said:


> Any info on the neck profile? Since he was an Ibanez player, it's safe to bet he is into thin and flat necks. Will the LTD have the Extra Thin Flat profile?



I can't say anything about Head's sig, but I got the H-1007B and that neck is surprisingly thin for an ESP/LTD. I really like it a lot.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 18, 2017)

The most important question is, of course...

Will it be available in lefty???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2017)

^It's ESP, so no. 



MikeH said:


> I'd take a K7 before that, IMO. I really dig ESP a lot, but that doesn't look too special for a sig model. It's cool, but I'm really shocked he left Ibanez for it.



I disagree. I was never a fan of the inlays on the K7. Love how much more subdued this is. If anything, this seems to have more personality compared to his boring Konrad sig model.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 18, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^It's ESP, so no.



ESP has a decent amount of lefty models (definitely more than Ibanez).


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 18, 2017)

Want


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 18, 2017)

Hes also moved over to Orange amps, unless I missed that bout an he was doing that a while back...?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 19, 2017)

Blurry, but took a screenshot from ESP's Instagram video feed. This thing looks really nice. The hardware appears to be a true black and not a black chrome/cosmo black look. That's a positive in my book.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 19, 2017)

Blood Tempest said:


> Blurry, but took a screenshot from ESP's Instagram video feed. This thing looks really nice. The hardware appears to be a true black and not a black chrome/cosmo black look. That's a positive in my book.



Head posted this on his Instagram last night. It definitely looks like they ended up going with a matte finish on the pickups.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 19, 2017)

Blood Tempest said:


>



My thoughts exactly. I just need ESP to update their website so I can download a high res full image of the guitar to look at until mine gets here.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 19, 2017)

theicon2125 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I just need ESP to update their website so I can download a high res full image of the guitar to look at until mine gets here.



How is the price on this thing?


----------



## MrYakob (Jan 19, 2017)

Love it! But I almost kind of wish that they kept the pickup switch up by the horn like in those live videos. Gorgeous either way!


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 19, 2017)

Blood Tempest said:


> How is the price on this thing?



$1299


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 19, 2017)

theicon2125 said:


> $1299



Thanks. I figured it would be about the same price as the Ken Susi sig.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 19, 2017)

ESP website is updated with new models. They took the binding off the body. Looks even better now.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 19, 2017)

Did Zach Householder left ESP? his sig are not on the updated site


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 19, 2017)

theicon2125 said:


> ESP website is updated with new models. They took the binding off the body. Looks even better now.



Definitely looks better without the body binding. I'm guessing the one at the NAMM booth is a prototype? I wouldn't think they would update the site with a pic of the wrong specs. But who knows?


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 19, 2017)

setsuna7 said:


> Did Zach Householder left ESP? his sig are not on the updated site



Hmm, that is weird. I went to check which neck shape hisbsig has to compare it to the shape on Head's signature and it's definitely not there. But he's still listed in their artist roster. I wonder if the web designer screwed something up or if there is more to the story.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like his guitar has been taken down entirely.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 19, 2017)

Odd. Very odd.


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Jan 19, 2017)

Indeed, it looks amazing without the body binding, and surprisingly it also features a 50mm nut, which is outstanding! I had the chance to play a 7 string Daemoness last year which come with 50mm nuts as standard on 7 strings, and those 2mm added at the nut really do make quite a difference to how the guitar feels (Dylan knows exactly what he's doing). I always thought 48mm nuts were too narrow, despite being the industry standard for 7 strings, keeping the strings too close to each other especially at the nut, resulting in a somewhat confined feel. It's actually quite easy to spot the difference by eye. Another reason why this is a killer guitar, and apparently it was thought through really well.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 19, 2017)

Back on topic, does the SH7 comes with SS frets?


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Jan 19, 2017)

Blood Tempest said:


> Definitely looks better without the body binding. I'm guessing the one at the NAMM booth is a prototype? I wouldn't think they would update the site with a pic of the wrong specs. But who knows?



I think so, ESP mentioned in a comment on FB that they still had a few things to decide on, which is why they didn't have pictures available at first. They most likely made a few different prototypes.


----------



## Millul (Jan 19, 2017)

Reeeally nice


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 19, 2017)

Pics from the booth.


----------



## Mraz (Jan 21, 2017)

Am I the only one who thinks he will be back with Ibanez really soon??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2017)

Not unles ESP spoils him.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 22, 2017)

Mraz said:


> Am I the only one who thinks he will be back with Ibanez really soon??



Well he is known for going off the rails before coming home... haha


----------



## devastone (Jan 23, 2017)

Seems to be back up - http://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=brian-welch


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 24, 2017)

It's nice to see guitarists embrace new tech but I'm not a huge fan of Evertune. The one I have on my 7 string needs to be constantly adjusted to allow string bending, like 10-15 minutes of playing after I set the strings to allow bending, but I guess that's more of a problem with the guitar since other people don't seem to have any issues. 

Has there been any revisions of the Evertune or are they still using the same bridges they had when they were launched?


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 25, 2017)

BouhZik said:


> You can get the "BWOOooooo" and go sharp, or being in "no bend" mode. In both case, you'll never have to retune your guitar again, and it's exactly whats it's designed to do..... and as a bonus you have the choice of going BWOOOoooo or the choice of "no pitch change at all". You dont trade the tiny pitch variation for the tuning stability, you get the tuning stability and then, as a bonus, it's up to you if you want it to behave like normal or if you want the no bend mode.


You will have to retune the guitar, and adjust the bridge, although not as often. If the guitar shifts you will need to re-adjust the bridge to keep the saddles the desired distance from the end-stop for the behaviour you want.

> You dont trade the tiny pitch variation for the tuning stability

You do, inevitably. The way it creates tuning stability is by removing tiny pitch variations. You can only have tuning stability if you remove tiny pitch variations.
To be clear i'm not talking about pitch variations once the saddle hits the end-stop, i mean the tiny pitch variations before the saddle hits the end-stop.


----------



## Valco (Jan 25, 2017)

I've personally not had any problems with my evertune, it's on a Solar 160, for reference. 

When I first bought the guitar it was set up in E standard and after a short tweak whilst reading the manual I never had to adjust it for those 7 months, tuning or bending.

The only annoyance I found with the bridge is when I decided to tune it to drop A and changing string gagues. Dropping it so low Caused me to spend 40 minutes setting it up. Of course this was the first time I'd ever done this and so I could have been faster if I had the experience.

I think it's a great bridge if you are keeping it in the same tuning for long periods of time, it's also quite comfortable to use but it is heavy.


----------



## MichaelH (Jan 27, 2017)

Maybe someone already asked this, but isn't korn famous enough for head to get a full japanese esp signature model?
I wonder how they decide who gets an esp vs LTD signature


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 27, 2017)

WOW. Just wow. I was firmly on the wrong side of history with this guitar...that thing is HOT. No more bashing Evertune for me.


----------



## HotKarl (Jan 27, 2017)

MichaelH said:


> Maybe someone already asked this, but isn't korn famous enough for head to get a full japanese esp signature model?
> I wonder how they decide who gets an esp vs LTD signature



Sales potential probably. I just don't think they would sell many at $3-4k.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 27, 2017)

MichaelH said:


> Maybe someone already asked this, but isn't korn famous enough for head to get a full japanese esp signature model?
> I wonder how they decide who gets an esp vs LTD signature




Even with Ibanez his sig was Indonesian while Head's was Japanese.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 27, 2017)

Quick video clips of Head speaking at NAMM about the sig.

http://www.espguitars.com/videos/2030410

http://www.espguitars.com/videos/2030386


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> Even with Ibanez his sig was Indonesian while Head's was Japanese.



You mean Munky? Head's sig model was a bland-looking RGA sig specced like a low-end 7421. This looks like they put some effort in the design, which I find funny that people say it looks more bland than his other sig models.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't see anything bland about that dark purple finish or any of the other specs. Really wasn't a fan of the Komrad model. This is worlds better.


----------



## mrpanoff (Mar 17, 2017)

BearOnGuitar said:


> Indeed, it looks amazing without the body binding, and surprisingly it also features a 50mm nut, which is outstanding!




No info on width at 24F though?


----------



## chargrilled (Mar 23, 2017)

That's a surprise but that's a really nice looking guitar, I never liked the look of the Komrad - I have to say Munky's recent black / grey sig with the red detailing has been the sickest Korn guitar of recent times


----------



## icipher (Mar 24, 2017)

So much better than the Ibanez, but like all their sigs, they're standard scale which is kinda silly to me considering they're in A. A 26.5 scale works so much better IMO.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 24, 2017)

... its interesting to see that ESP is stealing Ibanez's wing men... Javier was first, now Head...


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks like Ibanez in this from 2 months ago.


----------



## mikehoncho747 (Mar 25, 2017)

Selling out!!! ESP just treats the artist better I think.... offers them more stuff and make a comparable product so why not swap if you are an artist. (Just play the Ibanez stuff when no one is looking cause you know you want to lol)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2017)

coupe89 said:


> Looks like Ibanez in this from 2 months ago.




Videos probably much older than that. The album was recorded from 2015 - 2016.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a feeling that a big part of the change was him wanting to go with an Evertune. He'd already swapped out the pickups in his Ibanez guitars to Fishmans. Ibanez has always been belligerent about putting 3rd party bridges on their guitars.


----------



## BlueTrident (Mar 27, 2017)

Also if you are a newly signed big name artist, you are pretty much guaranteed to have an ESP sig model created for you within 1-2 years. See Bill Keliher as an example.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2017)

BlueTrident said:


> Also if you are a newly signed big name artist, you are pretty much guaranteed to have an ESP sig model created for you within 1-2 years. See Bill Keliher as an example.



And Alexi Laiho back in the day.

Left Jackson for ESP back in the day for ESP because they would make him a signature model in _4 months. _


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Mar 28, 2017)

mrpanoff said:


> No info on width at 24F though?



I don't think it makes any difference to the width at the 24th fret compared to 48mm nut width necks, it's just that the neck at the beginning of the fretboard is wider.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 29, 2017)

I hope it plays better than KOMRAD. That one was pretty horrible or I just ended up trying a total lemon.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 29, 2017)

rocky0 said:


> I hope it plays better than KOMRAD. That one was pretty horrible or I just ended up trying a total lemon.



I never understood why the basic bridge on it 

he even got a bad cut bleeding on his hand once due to the screw poking out of the saddles, he was showing it on a behind stage youtube video I saw ages ago


----------



## stinkoman (Mar 29, 2017)

I can't seem to find it, does anybody know when these will be released?


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 29, 2017)

It should be around 4-6 weeks till it is released. Last time I asked from Thomann they said it should arrive in 10 weeks. And it is been a couple of weeks since I asked them


----------



## chargrilled (Mar 29, 2017)

If they are available in the UK I'm getting one


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 29, 2017)

Gotta try one out first. On the paper it seems sweet though  My local dealer is getting one around June so that's my shot to try it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2017)

Ben.Last said:


> I have a feeling that a big part of the change was him wanting to go with an Evertune. He'd already swapped out the pickups in his Ibanez guitars to Fishmans. Ibanez has always been belligerent about putting 3rd party bridges on their guitars.



Jari of Wintersun recently ditched Ibanez for Daemoness. Says the primary reason was because of the Evertune. Guess it is true Ibanez doesn't want anything to do with it.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 30, 2017)

Because they can't make a knock-off without infringing on patents, and they are not about to give up the margins on proprietary hardware without a gun to their head. 

And I mean like suddenly every artist ever decided to use Evertunes all at once.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 30, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> And I mean like suddenly every artist ever decided to use Evertunes all at once.



and everyone decided to use fishman pickups too


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 31, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jari of Wintersun recently ditched Ibanez for Daemoness. Says the primary reason was because of the Evertune. Guess it is true Ibanez doesn't want anything to do with it.



Unless you're Joe Satriani, but I guess he's been with Ibanez forever so Satch gets what he wants.


----------



## couverdure (Mar 31, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jari of Wintersun recently ditched Ibanez for Daemoness. Says the primary reason was because of the Evertune. Guess it is true Ibanez doesn't want anything to do with it.



Jari said he's not gonna play guitar live anymore to focus more on doing vocals, so he probably dropped the endorsement for a different reason.


----------



## couverdure (Mar 31, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> and everyone decided to use fishman pickups too



I blame Ken Susi, he's pretty much responsible for making everyone use the Fluence pickups and Evertune bridges, which makes sense since he actually works for Fishman and has both on his signature ESP LTD model. On another note, I just want a new Unearth album already.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 1, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I never understood why the basic bridge on it
> 
> he even got a bad cut bleeding on his hand once due to the screw poking out of the saddles, he was showing it on a behind stage youtube video I saw ages ago



The bridge that's on the Komrad is the bridge they used instead of the one that he cut his hand on.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 1, 2017)

Ben.Last said:


> The bridge that's on the Komrad is the bridge they used instead of the one that he cut his hand on.



aahh so they changed from basic bridge#1 to basic bridge#2 

maybe the secod version didnt have the screws going up too high. But still, Ibanez having heaps of bridges could have put something better for a sig artist, like the tight end one instead of the one they use for their entry level stuff (or similar looking)

maybe it was head the one who wanted that bridge, and Ibanez was like "uuhhg....mmmmkay"


----------



## BlueTrident (Apr 22, 2017)

I was the only one who liked the look of the KOMRAD... only the quality of the guitar looked crap for the price range.


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 24, 2017)

Just wanted to chime in and say this guitar is sick, and evertune is the best thing I ever did to my main guitars that stay in the same tuning. Tone difference is a thing (but a small thing). Realistically though the two most important things I look for in a guitar is how well it holds tune and how well it intonates. Everything is second to that, it doesn't matter what your tone is like if your guitar is out of tune. That's why so many pros use Evertune. It costs us more money and drives up the price of a sig, but we all back this bridge for a reason.
No producer will ever hit record if your guitar is out. Live it sounds like ass. And if it saves time in the studio that's time that can be spent getting the songs to sound as best they can. If people want to hate on innovation that's cool, stay in your cave and don't knock stuff you haven't tried. Only bad experience I've ever had is when it wasn't installed properly and the guitar itself was sub-par.


----------



## rocky0 (Apr 25, 2017)

noob_pwn said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say this guitar is sick, and evertune is the best thing I ever did to my main guitars that stay in the same tuning. Tone difference is a thing (but a small thing). Realistically though the two most important things I look for in a guitar is how well it holds tune and how well it intonates. Everything is second to that, it doesn't matter what your tone is like if your guitar is out of tune. That's why so many pros use Evertune. It costs us more money and drives up the price of a sig, but we all back this bridge for a reason.
> No producer will ever hit record if your guitar is out. Live it sounds like ass. And if it saves time in the studio that's time that can be spent getting the songs to sound as best they can. If people want to hate on innovation that's cool, stay in your cave and don't knock stuff you haven't tried. Only bad experience I've ever had is when it wasn't installed properly and the guitar itself was sub-par.



Yeah the specs look amazing on the paper. Just need to try it out first before buying it though.


----------



## Lindmann (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone have information about the availability of this guy?
My guitar store says it is early mai, can anyone confirm that?
I am planning to order as soon as possible,


----------



## rocky0 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lindmann said:


> Does anyone have information about the availability of this guy?
> My guitar store says it is early mai, can anyone confirm that?
> I am planning to order as soon as possible,



Yes should be around may - june timeline. Our local store is getting them in June I think. Thomann probably will have them in around 2 weeks if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lindmann (May 11, 2017)

Hmm...it seems that it will be delayed.
Today I checked for availability and saw that my online shop will have it stock in september.


----------



## Lindmann (May 11, 2017)

double post...sry


----------



## A-Branger (May 11, 2017)

Lindmann said:


> Hmm...it seems that it will be delayed.
> Today I checked for availability and saw that my online shop will have it stock in september.



everything on the WMI has been delayed due to the CITES regulations on rosewood.

And even if this guitar doesnt have it, the problem is that as long as there is one slab of rosewood in a container, the whole thing would need paperwork to be cleared. This has caused delays in the factory to many brands, one for not having access to the containers that have wood, and second because they have a ton of guitars ready to ship that need the new paperwork to be cleared, which are taking storage space in the factory, limiting the amount of guitars that can be produced and shipped out.

Paperwork apparently takes 3 months to be cleared. So if the new regulations started in January, it should be by now when they finally have cleared the raw wood and the guitars


----------



## Lindmann (May 11, 2017)

Ah man..that sucks.
I was planning to order it now and I don't want to wait until september.
So I'm most likely gonna order the MH-1000ET instead.


----------



## A-Branger (May 11, 2017)

I know the GAS is strong, but you can do it!! lol

Having a basic black gloss VS purple flame, I would take the purple and happy to wait for a much much much better looking guitar.

about EMG vs the Fishman, I cant tell. I guess the Fishmans are better? since all the hype about them, and dislike about EMGs in this forum lol


----------



## domsch1988 (May 11, 2017)

Why can't i have this as a 6 string... Evertune, Fishman... Sounds perfect. Are there other guitars with those two specs (halfway reasonable priced)?


----------



## couverdure (May 11, 2017)

domsch1988 said:


> Why can't i have this as a 6 string... Evertune, Fishman... Sounds perfect. Are there other guitars with those two specs (halfway reasonable priced)?



This is the closest one you can find, it has EMGs though.
http://www.espguitars.com/products/19134-mh-1000-evertune?category_id=1963304-mh-series


----------



## seahawk29 (May 11, 2017)

Not the biggest Korn fan these days, although I grew up with the 1st 2 albums but its sooooo weird not seeing them both play Ibanez. Maybe its entrenched in my brain from looking thru ads in 90s Guitar World magazines, but the pointy-ness of the RG body just goes with their whole look/sound. At least the raw, heavy old stuff. Pretty nice looking guitar tho.


----------



## Lindmann (May 12, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I know the GAS is strong, but you can do it!! lol


Already too late...I couldn't handle the pressure.
(The real reason is that the price for the MH-1000ET dropped to 999&#8364;, so I couldn't justify to wait several months and pay 200&#8364; on top just to have basically the same guitar but in purple color and black hardware.)




A-Branger said:


> for a much much much better looking guitar.


 Since they ditched the binding, the guitar went from awesome-looking to average-looking for me. I really liked the binding the NAMM show model had.



A-Branger said:


> about EMG vs the Fishman, I cant tell.


I can't tell either. But I love the EMG 81s so I had no hard feelings about forgetting the idea of trying the fishmans out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2017)

Bump. Some pics


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 3, 2017)

man thats a beauty <3 <3 love the color of the top with the "black" hardware, which I wish was black and no "cosmo black" which always wears off. Also love the white binding neck/un-binding body

is the headstock matched to the body?

I also would swap the pickup selector with the tone knob. Its too far away for my taste


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2017)

IIRC there are pictures showing a matching headstock.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 5, 2017)

Now if only they'd release a lefty.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 5, 2017)

if I still played 7 string I would be all over this.


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Jul 5, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> man thats a beauty <3 <3 love the color of the top with the "black" hardware, which I wish was black and no "cosmo black" which always wears off. Also love the white binding neck/un-binding body
> 
> is the headstock matched to the body?
> 
> I also would swap the pickup selector with the tone knob. Its too far away for my taste



Yes, the headstock is matching and other than the Fishman pickups being black nickel, every other piece of hardware is in black finish.


----------



## Sir Ibanez (Jul 6, 2017)

sad news ((


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 6, 2017)

I like this since I much preferred Ken Susi's old sig model to his new all silver one, and this is fairly close to that. And an awesome finish too


----------

